# Poll for insurance costs (GTR Only)



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all, im trying to work out what the adverage you lot pay as my renewal is up and its not very pleasing. 

Im asking for GTR only as the poll would be massive if i included all skylines. Im sure someone can start there own poll for there type of car if they want to know for there skyline. 

Can you post your age and points etc and NCB aswell if you dont mind


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

24, 9 points, 4ync 1400 fully comp


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have been quoted 1100 for next year. 

1 Years ncb. I have full but on a comercial policy that cant be transfered :chairshot

31 years old

no points or accidents.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

On my van i pay 800 third party! ( 0 ncb)
Commerical policys suck!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

major beeftank said:


> On my van i pay 800 third party! ( 0 ncb)
> Commerical policys suck!


Intresting! I have had from new a merc sprinter Barabus. It was the first one in the country and cost me well over 30K. This thing is fully loaded and will see most cars off from the lights. Infact a chav in a pug 205 1.6 gti tried to race me up the slip road of a motorway..... i was lugging my car behind me on a trailer and still managed to out do him to 80 LOL! 

So you get the idea of what sort of van this is now. 

And i payed from new (remember its a barabus built van and cost me a small fortune) ................£325 quid a year!!!! 

You cant complain at that can you! 

Anyway my skyline is a killer tho. I only do less than 3000 miles a year, always drove powerfull cars ( my last motor was a audi RS6 that was half the price also) and they still charge me a fortune. WHY!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've made this poll anonymous, 'cos some people may not want to openly admit how much they pay for insurance.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

moleman said:


> I've made this poll anonymous, 'cos some people may not want to openly admit how much they pay for insurance.


No worries!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

£1100 is a good price considering your lack of NCB


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

im with Direct Line 28 male, fully licenced restaurant (which they dont like), 12month fully comp £900 with max no claims even though i did claim last year my premium didn't go up too much 

Graham


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

25, 5 years NCB, Full license for 1 year 
- 1133 euros fully comp


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

23, 3NCB , 16POINTS 2500 FULLY COM,


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

nazams said:


> 23, 3NCB , 16POINTS 2500 FULLY COM,


16 points? i thought 12 was the max you could get?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

28 yo (at the time of renewal), 4NCB, 12 points & paid under £500 last year for my stage 1 R33 GT-R


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

29 years old, 11 years NCB, no points (anymore) or accidents,
£515 fully comp on a modded R33 GTR


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

yep but when you get 12points you will get a automatic ban from 6 months to 12 months. But your points will carry on


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

£870, £450 excess on a UK 34.
26, 6yrs NCB, no accidents or points


----------



## GORDON ROSE (Feb 20, 2009)

*INSURANCE*

£320 Full comp protected myself and partner, extra £67 for my son on policy
Full disclosure on mods
Maximum no claims bonus
No points
7000 miles a year
Age 54 son 30


----------



## SkyWire (Oct 29, 2009)

895 fully comp 
34 yrs +hubby 33
all mods 9+ ncb protected
500 excess protected
no points.tracker/alarm/imob

but looking at other post it seems i was swizzed:runaway::bawling:

most wouldnt insure us as we had only just bought the car


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

All mods declared (turbos, ecu, injectors, etc. ~530bhp)
Like-for-like replacement on all mods
9 years NCB
£400 excess
Zero points (25 total over 20 years!)

£500 with A-Plan Thatcham (import dept).


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

R33GTR no mods 
6yrs NCB
26 
5000 ltd. miles 
No points 
£900 £400 excess Greenlight (Highway)


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

24 no points, no accidents 4 years no claims and £1700 through elephant. Not to happy because when im 25 in March for some reason im then only a £600 a year risk!

Limited milage etc, also they charge me a £100 extra to put it in the garage.....

Forgot to add it's a R32 GTR


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

500-1000 for me but thats traders


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

R33 GTR - all mods declared ~ 410bhp

39, 5NCB, no points.

Just quoted £1,160 for fully comp doing 18K/yr with £600 excess


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

R32 GTR - all mods declared - 365 bhp
34, 7ncb, no points.
£650.95 Fully comp with protection and £500 excess with QBE via A-Plan.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

33 yrs old 
all mods declared and power quoted as 700hp
6 yrs no claims
garaged 
fully comp with protected no claims
cat 1 alarm 

£384 per year

Alex


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Is that upto 1 mile per year to get £384?
what is the excess?


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

excess was £500 and milage limited to 5k per year, tbh i wont even do that much
my GTR is a toy not a everyday car so milage will be limited
i live in a area thats very quiet and low on the crime scale plus the car is in a alarmed garage with a ca1 alarm on the car, add that to the fact i have 6 years ncb and am a advanced driver it does bring the insurance costs down

Alex


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Rbentley said:


> R33 GTR - all mods declared ~ 410bhp
> 39, 5NCB, no points.
> Just quoted £1,160 for fully comp doing 18K/yr with £600 excess


After having a discussion to get this quote down, I recieved a new quote of £1,300 :chairshot

Now, after two weeks apparently someone had typed in 'some stuff wrong' and my quote is now £1,050

39 yrs old, 4NCB (now protected), no points, fully comp with £500+£200=£700 excess. Mileage now at 12K/yr for a garaged car.


Excess is £500 fixed for being an import plus £200 standard fixed for the insurance company.


----------



## jimbojones132 (Oct 3, 2007)

220/yr ($385CDN)
41, no points/accidents (recent)

$2M libaility/full replacement value, comprehensive coverage

Collector's insurance - unlimited km's but not to be used as daily commuter


----------



## Diabolus (Mar 5, 2004)

29 (at the time), 7yrs No clames (protected), all mods declared, like for like policy, 1 accident last year - £630ish with £300 excess


----------



## GozGTR (Jun 21, 2008)

30 (last year)
R33 GTR V-Spec
Pretty much standard, so no mods
7 yrs NCB
No Points, Convictions or accidents
12k miles per year
Off street parking (no garage :nervous
Full Comp
South London (I've added location as I quoted the same for Ramsgate and it was around £600-650)
£1,125 with £400 excess


----------



## border reiver (Aug 6, 2006)

R33gtr v-spec
full no claims
7000 miles
comp, protected
£260 with a-plan


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

33 (at the time)
R33 GTR
4 years no claims
comp ,protected
all mods declared
£460 with £400 excess


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

sorry off topic but just thought i'd mention R35 with three extra named drivers 12000 miles per year under £600


----------



## Eye-bot (Feb 24, 2009)

30yrs,
R33 GTR V-spec,
388BHP declared mods,
5000miles, garaged,
8yrs PNC,
£700 with Adrian Flux - NRG.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

R32 GT-R 
3000 miles per year limit
39 y/old owner
No convictions/no accidents
Full no-claims
Roll cage
Stage 1 car with all mods declared
Cat 1 alarm
Fully comp with protected no-claims
Like for like on mods
£483 with Adrian Flux


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Try Keith Michaels. Did mine last week.
R33 GTR, wheels & Exhaust declared as thats all.
Im 25, 7 years NCD, no accidants in the last 5 years
£725. limited to 5k miles.

Thought that was pretty darn good.


----------



## dalpina (Aug 31, 2009)

*33 GTR INSURANCE*

14 day ban,full no claims,600bhp all mods listed.£900 fully comp (35 years old).


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

*R34 Vspec*

30 Years old
R34 VSpec
All mods declared
6000 miles
Garaged
Agreed value
700 fully comp


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Age 42, clean licence, 9+ years NCB protected, wife as named driver, R33 GTR approx 490bhp all mods declared, £485.


----------



## mr s14 (Mar 16, 2010)

23, 3800euro


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i paid 1450 for my r33 gtr and included extra to be insured to drive any car.
21years old, 4 years no claims, renewal price was the same


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

£698 Adrian flux

R32 GTR
30 years old
Around 350bhp
All mods declared
Full no claims
1 crash two years ago, at fault (micra into the back of another car, I couldn’t handle to power) :bawling:
5000 miles
Parked on drive
Medium crime area I think?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

G40tee said:


> i paid 1450 for my r33 gtr and included extra to be insured to drive any car.
> 21years old, 4 years no claims, renewal price was the same


company?


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I pay an epic £1650, 0 ncb, 29years old. (was a named driver for 5 years though that means nowt lol).


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

4yrs NCB, fully comp, no points
£820, 34yrs old, and happy


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

33yrs, fully comp, 9yrs ncd r32gtr £820. 
Written off a r33 gtst 3 months before renewal


----------



## fly258 (Feb 28, 2003)

59, 8 yrs NCB, R32, 3 points, £545 fully comp.........age does have some benefits


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

25 yrs old. 28 day ban. R33 with induction and exhaust. No accidents and 3 years ncb. Garaged and limited to 5k miles a year. £1085


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

smallz said:


> 25 yrs old. 28 day ban. R33 with induction and exhaust. No accidents and 3 years ncb. Garaged and limited to 5k miles a year. £1085


What insurance company is that with buddy?

Was paying £800, 24years old with 3 years no claims no accidents and garaged but expecting the worst now seeing as ive had a recent bump and lost a year


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

hi mate. I am with a-plan. Found them to be the cheapest by miles and i have very good cover with them.


----------



## robsondmr (Dec 5, 2010)

37yrs, full no claims (protected- R33GTS nicked in 2008), no points, £900 fully comp.


----------



## waffe (Apr 25, 2009)

495 per year,fully comp, no points, license 18 months, age 26, no claims bonus- 6 years


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

47, full no claims, 3 points, 5000 miles limit £380 full comp on r32


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

10 yrs NCB, almost doubled at renewal. 

I paid 500 something last year (2010); the cheapest they can find me this year is 948 GBP... almost doubled. Done nothing out of the ordinary. Tthey have reduced my excess too. I am willing to pay 1,000 excess but this year they say my maximum must be 600. This is OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

not insured yet got my race licence anyway maybe reduce from 15k to 2k will be hearing it over a few month.
R35 black imp.

20 yr 
0NCB
no conviction,accident etc.
garaged
5000miles
cardiff


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe not relevant for the uk but for the aussie readers....

I am paying roughly $900 dollars (around 530quid) fully comp with sgio

34 full no claims bonus no accidents/fines etc


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

44, full no claims, rb30 750bhp, 33gtr, owned 8 years,garaged, 2 x tracker and cat one alarm. £790 last year. £1750 this year..wtf


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Have my 32 on a classic policy. 540 bhp all mods declared -£380. But I'm limited to 5K miles a year. Oh and I'm only just older than you Bernie.


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

28, r33 rb30 6yrs nc no points/accidents £700, sorted


----------



## Eye-bot (Feb 24, 2009)

*Insurance cost*

31yrs, 388bhp, 5k miles per yr, 9yrs NCB, garaged, £630. I thought that was good in the current climate. And my original renewal quote was £808. Paid to shop around.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Insurance has gone up a lot recently. My GTR went up from £480 to £580 and my MR2 from £420 to £535, though I got the MR2 down to £510 by looking around.

Even my home insurance more than doubled this time round, which made me jump ship.

Cheers,
Kingsley.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

Tokaikid said:


> Have my 32 on a classic policy. 540 bhp all mods declared -£380. But I'm limited to 5K miles a year. Oh and I'm only just older than you Bernie.


who that wirth steve? i just tried to get my other 33gtr insured, std 33gtr except exhaust with heritage, the guys i had the red one with , no tracker so wont cover it, but if it had a tracker 1000 pound wtf, for a std 33gtr..your having a fucxxn giraffe.


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> who that wirth steve? i just tried to get my other 33gtr insured, std 33gtr except exhaust with heritage, the guys i had the red one with , no tracker so wont cover it, but if it had a tracker 1000 pound wtf, for a std 33gtr..your having a fucxxn giraffe.


You have PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

GTR32, clean licence, very old, £650 this year. year before last was only about £400.


----------



## clever.trevor.e (Oct 29, 2004)

Could you let me know what company this is, please? My GTR is standard and nearly 20 years old so a classic policy would do me fine. I just can't find an insurer that does them on a classic policy!


----------



## Inca (Mar 28, 2002)

Tokaikid said:


> Have my 32 on a classic policy. 540 bhp all mods declared -£380. But I'm limited to 5K miles a year. Oh and I'm only just older than you Bernie.


I'm another one interested in who you got a modified classic policy with! I got a quote from Adrian Flux as a modified classic £770, for a mods declared R32 circa 400 BHP, and i'm 37.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

My insurance is up in 9 day's so I'd like to know this classic insurance company. Adrian flux have added nearly £200 to my police this year Now £875 which I don't want to pay  I'm going to start doing the rounds tomorrow to see if I can get a better deal.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Eye-bot said:


> 31yrs, 388bhp, 5k miles per yr, 9yrs NCB, garaged, £630. I thought that was good in the current climate. And my original renewal quote was £808. Paid to shop around.


Who's that with mate?


----------



## Eye-bot (Feb 24, 2009)

*Insurance for 31yr old*

That is with SKY insurance; 0870 1121 759. They matched my best quote and there excess was £100 less. So they worked out best for me.



Lubo69GTR said:


> Who's that with mate?


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Eye-bot said:


> That is with SKY insurance; 0870 1121 759. They matched my best quote and there excess was £100 less. So they worked out best for me.


Thanks for that, I'll give them a try :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

could some one PM me a few insurer as i need a post of 10 to see them .Thanks


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

gaz41uk said:


> could some one PM me a few insurer as i need a post of 10 to see them .Thanks


Adrian flux or Keith Michaels were best for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

5,000 here and I didn't tell any mods. be happy to support the economy.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

27, 8 NCB, 3 points, £700 something with a £250 excess


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Renewal Time Soon
Can someone recommend the best insurer / value wise
Admiral - computer can't generate a quote and they can't tell me over the phone 

KM - 800 fully comp

Any other recommendations


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*35 gtr*

Hi


Just renewed my 35 gtr today - decided to shop around as Admiral multi car policy doubled in price.

Anyway.

Admiral wanted 1150 so called RIchard at CCI and quoted and accepted 502. Note includes 5 track days and lower excess. Also as going to upgrade to 650r also included at no extra charge. Amazing price and service.

Regards

Pete


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*R33gtr*

Ps

Also renewed R33gtr-rb30-value 20k, 41 hrs , 10 yr ncb, tracker, 396 quid

Again through Richard at CCI 

Regards

Pete


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Who is Richard cci??

I'm shopping around as I get my licence 
back in two weeks. 

So far I have been quoted £1700 fully comp
with my convictions on trade policy. Which covers
my skyline plus any other vehicle £1000 excess


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Again richards number lol


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Just google CCI and ask for Richard !

CCI - 833 (4 track days) but my 2nd car an Alfa GT JTD was quoted at 900 - wow more than the GTR.

Ended up straying with Admiral 753 for teh GTR and 363 for the Alfa

Last year added my wife as a provisonal driver and saved 100 pounds - this year just happened to ask the question and it is the ooposite teh quote has been reduced by 192 in total for both cars ! Plus asked for a further discount and saved another 150 pounds - moral is double check every detail of the policy !


----------



## rallyjohn83 (Aug 12, 2010)

r32gtr was £1500 ageed value 4k miles per year fully comp with tracker with all the mods listed no no claims as came off a traders 28 years old didnt think that was too bad when you hear about the under 25 insurance cost for a saxo or something.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

No R35 options on the poll, but I am paying just under £1000.


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

27, one £8000 theft claim, no points or convictions, near standard R32 GTR £800


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Would it be true to say that where you live is given as the biggest reason for these outrageous hikes?


----------

